# LG 42LG50 Calibration



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Any 1 out there has a LG 42LG50 with DirecTV ,need Calibration or tweaking tips for best picture.
thanks


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Check here:

http://www.tweaktv.com/tweak-my-tv/

and here:

http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/

Good base settings for many tvs, will get you in the ballpark


----------

